# red standard



## Poodle*love (Jul 4, 2011)

Can any one help me find a red or chocolate standard female? In southern californa, want to stay local, shipping gets pricey


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I know someone who may have some nice puppies within the next couple months, I'll send you a pm.


----------



## Poodle*love (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you much apreciated


----------



## Poodle*love (Jul 4, 2011)

Why is there none in or near los angeles?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The one I referred to you is about 50 miles away, pretty close!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Marquis Diamond. Terrific lady, great dogs, tons of health testing!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

I agree with Arreau, Marquis Diamond is a solid breeder. I think they just had a litter of red pups as few weeks ago. Don't know if they are promised.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, they are showing a three week old litter on FB of VERY deep red puppies. What I like best about Susan Cook is she tests her breeding dogs to the nth degree and has set the bar very high for the rest of us.


----------



## chelsealoo (Dec 31, 2012)

I am also looking for a standard pup in SoCal if anyone has any thoughts.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a two year old Red Standard who came from Rebel Star Kennels in Alabama. At the time I was looking I could not find Red in California. She will ship but you are right that it gets expensive to do it. The Website for her is Standard Poodles 'R' Us - Where you find the Finest Bred Standard Poodles


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Chelsealoo Regaliz poodles have some lovely reds and apricots right now, they're in Las Vegas and SoCal


----------

